# containers for lip balm?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think I'm going to make some from our bee wax but where would I find small containers to put it in?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

This is just one of many places you can look. http://rusticescentuals.com/Lip-Balm-Tubes-and-Supplies-c-1/

They have tubes and they have little jars and such too.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

you can check candle making supply co. they carry all type of containers. just goggle.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

There are dozens of places if you do a Google search, but the best prices are Ebay.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...7&Categor---=1770&CategoryName=Lip+Balm+Tubes

I have ordered from them and was satisfied


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I made some beeswax/olive oil mix recently for a food-safe wood finish, and I just put it in a cup and put that in the fridge. In my opinion it's simpler than having a special container.


----------

